
Fidus Writer 3.3: Citation management integration - jboynyc
https://www.fiduswriter.org/2017/10/11/fidus-writer-3-3-citation-management-integration/
======
jboynyc
Fidus Writer is a collaborative writing tool for academics built on
ProseMirror. I've used it in the past but found citation management clunky. I
might give it another try.

